# Best Bone or Chew for Cleaning Teeth?



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cash is 4 1/2 months old and brushing his teeth just isnt happening. He wants nothing to do with it. I've been trying since he was 9 weeks. 

What is the best bone out there for keeping teeth clean, freshening breath, and removing tartar buildup? 

Thanks...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

my guess is raw bones...


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

milkmoney11 said:


> Cash is 4 1/2 months old and brushing his teeth just isn't happening. He wants nothing to do with it. I've been trying since he was 9 weeks.
> 
> What is the best bone out there for keeping teeth clean, freshening breath, and removing tartar buildup?
> 
> Thanks...


 
We found that if we tire Molly out (take her for a long walk and then play with her flirt pole) then brush her teeth It is allot easier


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

I use Soup bones from my local grocery store really helps with his pearly whites


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

onyxboy said:


> I use Soup bones from my local grocery store really helps with his pearly whites


 
what are soup bones?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

shilorio said:


> what are soup bones?


Any large beef bones.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

they are also called marrow bones. Just asked for them from your meat department at your grocery store


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh ok  thank you, i had also been looking for bones for shilos teeth, thanks!


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

shilorio said:


> oh ok  thank you, i had also been looking for bones for shilos teeth, thanks!


These are great for their teeth! Cheap!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

yay! haha  we like cheap


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

raw bones are the best for white teeth...always supervise however.....make sure the size of the bone is adequate....you can also get raw knuckle bones that are cut....


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

onyxboy said:


> they are also called marrow bones. Just asked for them from your meat department at your grocery store


I wouldn't feed marrow bones (or any of the weight bearing leg bones.) They are extremely hard and can easily chip or break a tooth. Plus many dogs get diarrhea after eating the marrow - it is nutritious but VERY rich, and can upset the digestive tract. Best option is a nice knuckle bone from the butcher.....
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

